# Bavarian ideas needed



## abjcooking (Sep 29, 2006)

Tomorrow I am going to be going over to a friends house to celebrate Octoberfest (spelling?).  Anyway I am suppose to bring food.  There are going to be around 10 people.  The party starts around 5, so they would not have had dinner yet.  I am looking for a tasty dish that isn't too expensive that I can make either tonight or tomorrow morning/early afternoon.

I was going to make a bunch of coctail meatballs, but my boyfriend said I should make something Bavarian since Octoberfest is what we will be celebrating.  I have no experience with this type of food.  Can anyone help.


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Sep 29, 2006)

abj, i did an Oktoberfest article a couple of weeks ago on my website. Check it out, it has some history and recipes.

http://cookingspot.com/articles/oktoberfest.aspx


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 29, 2006)

Chef Jimmy.  The potato salad is a good one.  The cabbage rolls though, those need to be served warm don't they?


----------



## Chef_Jimmy (Sep 29, 2006)

yes, so i dont know if that would be good since you have to transport


----------



## Half Baked (Sep 29, 2006)

I remember lots of big soft pretzels.  You could make those then cut them in 1/2 like a sandwich.  Make a spread of cream cheese with chives mixed in, spread it on the bottom half and put the top back on.

After everyone sees how pretty they are, you can cut them into thirds for easier eating.

But I love German Potato salad.


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 29, 2006)

Half Baked, what a good idea.  I've never baked my own pretzles.  I might try to grab some from a street vender and use those to make life easier. They are pretty large pretzles.


----------



## mish (Sep 29, 2006)

Potato Dumplings

Coleslaw

German Potato Salad

Cabbage and Apple  Salad

Pretzels with honey mustard dipping sauce

Spaetzel

Potato Pancakes

Bavarian (dessert)




Here are some more ideas:
(The ham lollipops, imo, would make a nice appy.)

http://www.germanfoods.org/consumer/OktoberfestRecipeMenu.cfm


----------



## thymeless (Sep 29, 2006)

Speise von Bayern

Weisswurst  This is the classic sausage of munich served on a crusty roll with a sweet mustard
leberkase
Knoedell--bread crumbs and potato are the most common types
rotkohl
Schnitzel
potato salad (bacon and vinegar dressing
onion tart
leek and potato soup, a thin soup
rye bread/pumpernickel
corn on the cob is served at Oktoberfest, the only time I saw that in Germany.
Peas are popular as is asparagus

Spaetzle is very good but more Schwaebisch

In parting:

It's nice to be a Preiss, but it's higher to be a Bayer


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 29, 2006)

You could purchase several types of sausages (kielbasa, bratwurst, etc.), cook & slice them up, & serve them on a platter with toothpicks & a couple of different mustards.


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 29, 2006)

Great ideas guys, thanks.
Right now the sausage/mustard, onion tart, pretzles w/ cream cheese, and potato salad are looking good.  

2 questions:

1. The potato salad.  It says to pour the dressing over the potatoes warm.  It has a type of a roue, will this be good room temp?

2. The onion tart.  I have a very small store that doesn't have a large selection of items, which means I don't have bread mix.  Will anything else work for the tart.  If it's pretty involved I might skip it since I have 3 other good ideas.


----------



## mish (Sep 29, 2006)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> Great ideas guys, thanks.
> Right now the sausage/mustard, onion tart, pretzles w/ cream cheese, and potato salad are looking good.
> 
> 2 questions:
> ...


 
There will prob be plenty of sausage as a main dish (re a sausage appy), the pretzels would be good (imo) with a spicy mustard sauce, German potato salad is served warm or hot (will go thru my recipes, or you can google a few), for an onion tart (depending on the recipe) you could probably use a refrig (crescent) dough. I also like the idea of cocktail rye/crostini as an appy.  Baked apples is another idea.  Apples w brats/sausage - delish.


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 29, 2006)

If I can do the onion tart with crescent rolls I will definitly do that, I just worry about the egg being too much liquid for that type of dough.  The sausage I will do since I am the only on bringing food.  I will probably set out some different mustards and maybe a spicy mustard dipping sauce (if I can find a good recipe) and will add a few plain pretzles with the cream cheese ones.


----------



## thymeless (Sep 29, 2006)

You can buy a frozen pastry dough in the freezer section of most grocers. No need to have to use a crescent dough.

Onion Tart
4 thick slices bacon, diced
2 cups chopped yellow onion
2 eggs well beaten
1 cup sour cream
1 tablespoon all purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon black pepper

1 9 inch pie shell, unbaked


Preheat oven to 400. 

Saute bacon until clear. Drain most of the fat from the pan. Add the
onions and saute until they are clear. Do not brown them. Set aside to
cool.

Beat the eggs and sour cream together in a bowl. Sprinkle the flour
over the top and beat it in. Stir in the salt and pepper. 

Prick the bottom of the pie shell several times with a fork Spread the
onions and bacon over the dough in the pie pan. Pour the sour cream
mixture over the top.

Bake for 15 minutes. Reduce heat to 350 and bake for another 15
minutes or until the pie is nicely browned. Best served hot, but warm or room temp is still good.


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 29, 2006)

thymeless,
I am going to go ahead and try this recipe.  Most of the tart recipes I see have the dough where it folds over on the sides.  If I buy a pre-made, but uncooked, pie shell with the sides will this work?  Does it end up solid enough to cut into sections to serve?


----------



## cara (Sep 29, 2006)

thymeless said:
			
		

> Speise von Bayern
> 
> 
> It's nice to be a Preiss, but it's higher to be a Bayer



*pffffff* no way... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I don't think you will get Weisswurst over there... 
why not try "Obazda"?

250g/ 9oz old Camembert 
40g/1 1/2 oz Butter or cream cheese
1 small onion
1 pinch Weizenbier 
1 pinch salt
fresh grounded black pepper
sweet paprikapowder
½ t caraway seeds

cube the camembert and flatten with a fork.
whisk the butter until foamy and add the camembert, add Weizenbier until creamy.
Stir in the cutted onion and season with salt, pepper, paprikapowder and caraway

serve with pretzels and beer ;o)

and serve an apfelstrudel as dessert ;o)


----------



## shpj4 (Sep 29, 2006)

I am sure that you will get plenty of ideas from our cooks and chefs about making a Bavarian dish to bring over to your friend's house.


----------



## cara (Sep 29, 2006)

or maybe Kaiserschmarrn:

50 g raisins
2 T Rum
100 g flour
4 EL sweet cream
1/8 Liter milk
3 eggs
2t vanilla extract
30 g butter
40 g slivered (?) almonds
2 T sugar
powder sugar

soak teh raisins in rum for at least 30min
meanwhile stir flour, cream and milk. Seperate eggyolk and -white, add the yolk to the batter.
let rest for 30min.
Whisk stiff the eggwhite with the vanilla extract and add to the batter, too.
heat the butter in a pan and roast the almonds
add the batter and spread with the raisins
bake at medium heat for 4-5min until the bottom is golden yellow, turn the kaiserschmarrn and bake on the other side.
Tear into pieces, do not use a knife to cut, and sprinkle with sugar.
heat up the pan until the sugar caramelizes and top with powdersugar.
serves well with vanilla- or applesauce


----------



## thymeless (Sep 29, 2006)

abjcooking said:
			
		

> thymeless,
> I am going to go ahead and try this recipe.  Most of the tart recipes I see have the dough where it folds over on the sides.  If I buy a pre-made, but uncooked, pie shell with the sides will this work?  Does it end up solid enough to cut into sections to serve?



Yes it works just fine.



			
				cara said:
			
		

> *pffffff* no way...



I'm not German, but I always got a kick out of that saying. Only funny if you speak both German and English. And my German is 20 years out of practice.

thymeless


----------



## cara (Sep 29, 2006)

I know that saying, but it is NOT true....  no bavarian can be better than us northern people, but here around hannover we are no preiss, but Guelphs (Welfen) ;o)


----------



## abjcooking (Sep 30, 2006)

Thank you all so much for the help.  Cara the onion tart was wonderful.  I haven't taken it to the party yet, but I did sneak a bite.  http://img504.imageshack.us/my.php?image=oniontart001es6.jpg

I also went to a street vender and picked up some pretzles.  I am serving some of them with different mustards, and some of them I split and put in chive herb cream cheese in the middle.  I am also going to fry up some kilbasa to serve with the mustard as well.


----------



## Claire (Oct 10, 2006)

Although the time has come and gone (and yes, Octoberfest is the US spelling, German was Oktoberfest.  Neither is correct or incorrect).  I've always found wursts are always a great option.  Funny, I never had German potato salad in Germany!  But I serve it either hot or at room temp (never cold; the bacon fat coagulates).  Kraut .... lots and lots of kraut or red cabbage salad.  When I was a kid, Oma (not really my grandmother, just an older friend of the family who lived in Grunwald, outside of Munchen)(excuse my lack of accent marks) used to make a knudel.  It was a huge dumpling, I think when I tried to reproduce it I used mashed potatoes as part of the starch.  Then it was simmered and sliced, then gravy and braised meat was served with it.  If I remember right, a vinegary cucumber salad with dill.


----------



## cara (Oct 10, 2006)

potatoe knoedel are usually made of grated (?) potatoes with starch and eggs...
but there are lots of different recipes..


----------

